# 10/13/07 Report



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Whew, I am TIRED!!!!!

Left Sherman Cove by 0515, headed out the pass. Water was rough, but not rough to turn around and go home. Know what I mean?

I make it to about the 100 Ft depth mark and I deside to start to troll to see what is around. Besides, needed a break from the rough water.

In goes the dedar plugs and trolling lures. Within 10 minutes the blue & white cedar plug starts to take drag. A few minutes later in the boat comes one of the latrest Bonitas I have ever seen. Three more good Bonitas, seems everything alive today was in the 100 to 150 Ft. depth.

More trollng towards the 131, nothing al day until....

Thats right, I hit the 100 Ft mark. Think there is anything to this, or, did I just find the fish there. Anyway, One more good Bonita in the cooler for bait one day. Then a King about 33 Inches.

Now, here is where I choked, that right, I may have missed the fish of a life time.

While I was fooling with the last Bonita, the 50W screams like I have never heard it do before. I swear, about 100-150 Yds of line left the spool in a heart-beat, i mean I cound see the spool getting smaller, it was going that fast. I am thinking, I have to slow this thing down. I pushed the drag lever up to the end of the "strike zone" this did nothing, did not slow this fish a bit. I should have left it run for as long as it wanted, but I put the drag to tight ans then, on an instant, slack line. I think maby it turned and is coming back towards the boat. i am reeling like a mad man, reeling like a fool!

Nothing, just the trolling lure. I figure it was not even hooked, just ran with the lure in it's mouth. Wadda ya all think it was? My bet is a Wahoo.

Here is a Pic of the cooler for today, my first try at a pic on the new forum.

later,

jim


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

how do you put the picture in the post? Not the attachment???


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Go back to the old forum and click on photo processor at the top. It'll resize your photos so you can insert 'em.


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Never tighten your drag as more and more line out creates its own drag increase. Could have been a yellowfin or wahoo. What did you hook it on? Until you turn the first run, there's no telling how big or what kind. It's sure a lot more fun to hook 'em and lose 'em than never hook 'em at all. Now you can guess how big what kind, and no one will know either way. It's kinda like deer hunting--you remember some of the ones that got away a lot longer than the ones you got. Good luck if you're heading back out tomorrow.

"Bullshooter" Aquasport 205 150 ETEC


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Jim, Looks like you dont give a rats but what your drinks smell like!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Realtor (10/13/2007)*how do you put the picture in the post? Not the attachment???


http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic1561-58-1.aspx


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats the beauty of loosing the fish. It is whatever you want it to be. Hell, for all it worthI would say that it was the largest yellowfin you can think of.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Good to meet you at Ft Mcrea, and really nice boat.


----------

